# Just got reserved offers for every single day next week.



## RickCMC (Feb 4, 2017)

Im assuming this is because of the holidays. I wasn’t doing Flex this time last year. Did this happen last year and has anyone else gotten this many reserved offers in one week before? The most I’ve ever gotten is 2. I’m probably not going to accept any because they are at standard rates and lately I’ve been able to pick up same day blocks for increased rates. Saw some 4 hour blocks for $116 regularly this past week.


----------



## mke (Dec 19, 2016)

That was my market last year, got so many reserved blocks, and the rates were always extra so you didn' want them.... this year total oppopsite, white vans take all the mornings, and everyone fights for the afternoon blocks, enjoy it while you can


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

this time last year pages of blocks were just sitting for UCA1 at increased rates (some as high as $30/hr.) .. those were the days


----------



## Nekoosa (Nov 28, 2017)

Been like that here in Chicago. At one point there was 22 listings between the 4 suburban warehouses that I saw.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Yep, and up to $27/hr here. Weather isn't even bad...


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

I got 6 only took the 4 hour. Keep getting offers for Friday at regular rate no thanks


----------



## Jeff1205 (May 15, 2016)

The morning blocks in my market have been standard rates but the evening blocks have been up to 100 for a 4hr which I can see them doing to get the stuff out of the WH.


----------



## wb6vpm (Mar 27, 2016)

Nothing out of DLA5...


----------



## StevenInRVA (Oct 26, 2017)

Jeff1205 said:


> The morning blocks in my market have been standard rates but the evening blocks have been up to 100 for a 4hr which I can see them doing to get the stuff out of the WH.


Same where I live, did a 3 hour block tonight for $75.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

DLA5 sending out 3.5 hour reserved for Christmas Eve at 70 bucks. They can do better than that geez


----------



## Brandon Wilson (Aug 13, 2017)

The getting is good. I've been getting reserved notifications 4 times a day for the last week.


----------



## wb6vpm (Mar 27, 2016)

Movaldriver said:


> DLA5 sending out 3.5 hour reserved for Christmas Eve at 70 bucks. They can do better than that geez


Wish I'd get those :/


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

How tf can my wife be getting blocks and i don't have any available at the same time?


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

You've done more blocks than she has?


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

oicu812 said:


> You've done more blocks than she has?


Yes. I have been doing one 4 hour block and a random 2 hour block same day if I'm lucky.
Today was her first time taking a block.
Now the ones I'm seeing available are garbage rates long hours.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

Movaldriver said:


> DLA5 sending out 3.5 hour reserved for Christmas Eve at 70 bucks. They can do better than that geez


It's 3.5 for $77 in SF/Bay Area


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

See ! that 4hr is only $2.50 more, really . Today should be time and a half. Blocks tomorrow should be double time. However,

if the stops are a low count, it is possible to do that as I have had a couple of Sunday blocks that I was finished in 2hrs. But it's always the luck of the draw on which route one gets. Happy hunting...


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

I just did a 3 hr for $81.


----------

